# B&Q Table saw



## Chris69 (3 May 2015)

The B&Q table saw Performance FMTC10TS has a motor with 4 wires which connects to a KJD 22 magnetic switch.
The motor seems to have a start winding (on a brush motor very strange) the Switch obviously switches the motor on but the design of the switch also breaks a circuit in the motor.
The motor has two black wires a blue and brown. The blue goes to a thermal cut out but thats as much as I know
can anyone help me in reconnecting this motor to the switch.


----------



## Woodchips2 (3 May 2015)

Not much help to you Chris but these days I take a digital picture or two before dismantling anything electrical. Saves hours of head scratching  

Regards Keith


----------



## blackrodd (3 May 2015)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. 
I can't find anything on you're saw bench.
You're saw has been around for some time, but it may be that unless some one has a FMTC 10TS with a similar switch, 
And willing to strip their KJD22 magnetic switch, to check.
On looking around I found the following link, but badged Ryobi, is this a mistake, or is it a similar "clone"to your's?
This may be of use to you for comparison.

http://bt3000.com/Manuals/BT3100-Manual.pdf
HTH Regards Rodders

PS Can I suggest you Make some more posts, I believe that 3 will allow you to post a pic of your'e switch arrangement, for those members whom speak fluent electrics foe help.


----------



## Chris69 (4 May 2015)

Rodders,
Thanks for your suggestion I have looked and although it looks similar to mine. On the part list the motor only appears to have two wires.
As you say it only needs for some kind person to slip the front cover of the switch.
And yes Keith that's what I should have done and what I usually do is to record connections but on this occasion for some reason the "senior moment" took precedence!


----------



## WoodMangler (4 May 2015)

I had a 'Performance' table saw from B&Q. It worked well, but eventually something broke. I went it to the shop to get a spare part, but was told (paraphrased) that "We get a container full of a particular model of machine and its spares from China, and once those spares are all gone there won't be any more". You pays your money and you takes your choice...


----------



## Myfordman (4 May 2015)

You can be sure that the black wires are not a start winding. These are never used on a brush motor.

More likely these are a normally closed temperature sensing switch. These will be wired into the holding coil of the switch to remove power when the motor gets too hot.


----------



## Chris69 (5 May 2015)

You are correct I am sure regarding the start winding as I couldn't see that either. There is a thermal trip with reset button exterior to the motor which the blue wire from the motor passes through and I get strange resistance readings across the black wires.
The KJD 22 start switch has two contacts 1-2 and 3-4 which make on start the mains wires are across these as is the holding coil in the starter and one 5-6 that breaks all three contacts are used. I have stripped the motor down to try and work out the connections and the black wires connect with the field windings


----------



## Myfordman (5 May 2015)

I would suggest that the black wires are some sort of braking scheme to slow the motor when switched off.


----------



## Chris69 (5 May 2015)

Well the two black wires are not a brake as the motor free wheels to a halt when stopped but what they do is anyone's guess but I connected them across the open contacts when the motor is running and it worked.
So thank you for your guidance


----------



## KeenToLearn (20 Apr 2022)

Does anyone have a copy of the instructions for this Performance FMTC10TS saw/ link to some please? Just been kindly given one


----------



## alan895 (20 Apr 2022)

KeenToLearn said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the instructions for this Performance FMTC10TS saw/ link to some please? Just been kindly given one


If it helps a SIP 01321 is very similar looking to the FMTC10TS, likely all comes out of the same factory.


----------



## KeenToLearn (20 Apr 2022)

Many thanks, I found the diagram & parts list below and yes it is exactly the same






SIP 01321 & 01313 10" Trade Table Saw Diagram


Sip parts diagram for the 01321/01313 trade saw from SIP UK




www.sipuk.co.uk


----------

